# Good database option for sports club membership tracking?



## lilbandit (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi long long time since I posted a question on this forum but would appreciate a bit of help! I got roped into redoing the website for my local football club. As part of this I'm also looking into creating a database of members and their contact details. Does anybody know of a suitable database for this type of thing? The club is quite big with about 800 members (that they know of!) and growing all the time. Is it possible to create an online database so that the club registrar could update the database once I got it started? The information would obviously have to be secure. There isn't a budget at the moment as I'm researching the situation but obviously they would rather spend money on equipment and facilities so a secure basic system would be fine. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2008)

The two most common databases on macos are 4D and FileMaker. Check these.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 2, 2008)

If you can do some web development, setting up a mySQL database with some php-based web pages to interact with it wouldn't be difficult at all.

Best of all, both technologies fit perfectly within your budget, and have tons of online resources for troubleshooting and help.


----------

